# Kayak fishing the keys in January. Need suggestions.



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everyone-
I usually hang out in the NC or kayak forum but this January I will be kayaking the entire Keys from Key Largo to Key West over a two week period.
I want to be able to do some fishing when we stop either for lunch or in the evening and am looking for any lure recommendations and any idea of what I may be able to catch with a lightweight spinning rod.

Any suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

wow - long trek !!
Just recently, the PBS History Chanel on TV gave a documentary of some kayakers doing just the opposite.
From Key West to Florida Bay, Everglades National Park. WOW - it looked AWESOME !!!
They didn't do any fishing, just documenting the trip via the waterways.
So with that movie in mind, you will have one awesome adventure !!!!
GOOD LUCK !! Fair Winds and Following Seas

you will be in Monroe County, so check the fishing regulations for January 2015.
You may luck out and SNOOK will be in season as well as an abundance of snappers
around the mangroves. Snook requires an additional $10 stamp.
The season was closed this winter. Maybe next winter it will open back up.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Barefoot!

Any idea on lures I should use and what species might be available?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, bring whatever you already have in your arsenal that you use at home.
Most of the waters you will be around will be 10 feet or less and hopefully crystal clear.
Crossing some of the more open water, the water depth could be as much as 30-50 feet.
We have a more warmer Jet Stream in the Keys. So your NC water temps in January may be
in the 50s and the Keys waters around 60 or 70.
Personally, I like live or frozen baits such as shrimp, mullet strips, etc. Rapalas and Mirrorlures are great.
Since you are stocking for a 2 week trip and your space is limited, I guess your "support vehicle" could
carry your restocking perishable baits. You might even try the home Salted Baits, which I have come to like.
anything "flashy" in the Florida Keys will produce some kind of action. Gold/Silver spoons, etc. 
and if you are comfortable with the Fishbites or Gulp baits, that may be a good thing to pack.
You can get much information from a marina bait shop plus a copy of the fishing regulations before you paddle out.
Look for croakers, snapper, grouper, jack, BARACUDA, lots of SURPRISES for sure.
If you hit some flats, BONEFISH are EVERY WHERE .... but very elusive. It takes a lot patience for those guys. Knee deep water.
OH!!! get a good pair of those soft sided rubber footed booties .... over the ankle style.... the coral rocks are murder on your feet.
One of my most favorite Keys is Marathon. I just love that place. I am sure you will find it a great place to stop over.

I am trying to make a 3 or 4 day trip down the Keys before December.
Fair Winds


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

smlobx said:


> Any idea on lures I should use and what species might be available?


A buddy of mine fishes the keys that time of year for tarpon... I made him a bunch of 2 oz. jigs - he throws them behind a bridge piling and "hangs on"... PM me your address and I'll send you a couple to try.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cutbait Bob said:


> A buddy of mine fishes the keys that time of year for tarpon... I made him a bunch of 2 oz. jigs - he throws them behind a bridge piling and "hangs on"... PM me your address and I'll send you a couple to try.


Thanks!!!!!

I'll send it right now.
What is he putting on the jigs? Shrimp or gulp?


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

He uses an 8 or 10 inch "black worm kicker"... I think it's supposed to be an eel, I guess. He swims it around a piling and it gets hammered. One tarpon pulled the boat about a mile. One evening Roland Martin was out there filming - he was using live bait. 

You'll catch some fish... And you'll jump a lot of tarpon! Make sure you have a good minnow bucket for the live shrimp...
Take some pics and post them.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cutbait Bob said:


> A buddy of mine fishes the keys that time of year for tarpon... I made him a bunch of 2 oz. jigs - he throws them behind a bridge piling and "hangs on"... PM me your address and I'll send you a couple to try.


Just got the jigs last night.
They're beautiful!!

Those black ones are unreal! My wife thought they were alive!,


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope you have some luck with them. Let us know how the trip goes!


----------

